# Buddy Holly



## marietto (16 Giugno 2016)

Questo thread è stato in qualche modo ispirato dal 3D "batticuore". Il  titolo mi ha fatto venire in mente una canzone di Buddy Holly,  "Heartbeat", che fa anche da suoneria al mio telefonino :smile:

*Il giorno in cui morì la musica.*

Il  3 febbraio 1959 i tre musicisti più importanti del "Winter Dance Party  Tour" salirono su un piccolo aereo da turismo che avrebbe dovuto  portarli dallo Iowa a Fargo(North Dakota) da cui avrebbero poi raggiunto  il Minnesota.

L'idea era stata di Buddy Holly, che aveva cercato un  altro mezzo di trasporto, dopo che l'impianto di riscaldamento del bus  del tour si era guastato, lasciando al gelo i musicisti.
All'ultimo  momento si erano aggiunti al volo gli altri due cantanti più noti dello  spettacolo itinerante: Richie Valens e The Big Bopper.

Buddy Holly  era l'astro nascente del Rock'n'Roll. Aveva, fino ad alllora, pubblicato  tre album, scrivendo buona parte delle proprie canzoni,cosa non  comunissima a quei tempi, specialmente fra i rockers bianchi. Alcuni  cantanti famosi imponevano agli autori l'inclusione del proprio nome tra  gli scrittori, anche se non avevano fatto nulla per parteciparvi, come  clausola per pubblicare il brano; l'avvento del rock'n'roll stava  modificando le cose ed entro alcuni anni la maggior parte dei cantanti e  dei gruppi avrebbe eseguito pezzi di propria scrittura, ma fino a quel  momento il mondo degli interpreti e quello degli autori erano rimasti  abbastanza separati. Adesso, con Elvis che era sotto servizio militare e  che aveva perso un po' della carica trasgressiva iniziale, Holly, con  la sua aria un po' da "nerd" e una manciata di successi lanciati in  rapida successione, poteva considerarsi uno degli aspiranti al trono.  Intanto aveva ispirato milioni di ragazzi in tutto il mondo con la  formazione dei suoi Crickets , due chitarre, basso e batteria, che di li  a qualche anno sarebbero diventati lo standard per una quantità di  complessi.

Richie Valens era la prima RnR star di origine ispanica.  Nato Ricardo Valenzuela, non ancora diciottenne, veniva dal Barrio di  Los Angeles,ed era l'idolo di tutti gli immigrati messicani degli Stati  Uniti. Nonostante qualche successo non aveva ancora registrato nessun  album.

The Big Bopper, il nome probabilmente meno noto dei tre (e in  pratica non conosciuto al difuori degli USA), era in realtà un DJ che si  era messo a scrivere canzoni e registrare qualche novelty single, uno  dei quali "Chantilly Lace" aveva avuto un buon successo.

Nonostante  le pessime condizioni atmosferiche e l'inesperienza del giovane pilota,  il piccolo aereo partì ugualmente e in un campo di granturco nei presso  di Mason City (Iowa)

[video=youtube_share;k9ysfTO1Dfw]https://youtu.be/k9ysfTO1Dfw[/video]

Il rottame e i corpi del pilota e dei tre musicisti vengono trovati solo il giorno successivo.

Maria  Elena Santiago, moglie del cantante dal 15 Agosto precedente e in  attesa del loro primo figlio, apprese la notizia dalla TV e lo shock le  causò un aborto spontaneo. Da questo evento ebbe origine la disposizione  per il quasi neonato mezzo televisivo di non diffondere notizie come le  generalità delle vittime finchè non fossero stati avvisati i parenti  stretti.

L'evento, da allora, è stato narrato in tanti film e biopic,  in particolare "The Buddy Holly Story" del 1978 e "La Bamba" (biopic di  Richie Valens) del 1987

Nel 1971 il cantautore americano Don  McLean scrisse una canzone intitolata "American Pie" (ripresa qualche  anno fa da Madonna, con testo comunque modificato). La canzone  ripercorre l'intera storia del rock negli anni 60 partendo proprio dalla  vicenda del 1959. Fu proprio lui, in quella canzone, a usare la frase  "The day the music died"


[video=youtube_share;r9M6u7-9yNE]https://youtu.be/r9M6u7-9yNE[/video]


Nonostante  la brevissima carriera, l'influenza musicale di Buddy Holly & The  Crickets è paragonabile a quella dello stesso Elvis e di Chuck Berry. Da  Bruce Springsteen a Bob Dylan ai Clash a Elton John, una valanga di  musicisti si sono detti influenzati dalla musica di Holly. Ad iniziare  dai Beatles e dai Rolling Stones.


----------



## Spot (16 Giugno 2016)

:up::inlove:


----------



## marietto (16 Giugno 2016)

*Peggy Sue*

Commercialmente il suo maggior successo, alla data della sua morte

[video=youtube_share;bfu_gfPBPWc]https://youtu.be/bfu_gfPBPWc[/video]

Ebbe anche un seguito: "Peggy Sue si è sposata"

[video=youtube_share;9DAJbEcyyYA]https://youtu.be/9DAJbEcyyYA[/video]


La seconda canzone fu ispirazione per l'omonimo film di Francis Ford Coppola del 1986, ed entrambe fanno parte della colonna sonora del film (quando Peggy Sue/Kathleen Turner viene chiamata sul palco alla riunione del liceo, prima di avere il malore dal quale si risveglierà all'inizio degli anni 60, la band sul palco sta suonando "Peggy Sue")


----------



## marietto (16 Giugno 2016)

*Un po' di successi*

firmati da lui:

[video=youtube_share;fEHNFxXkILM]https://youtu.be/fEHNFxXkILM[/video]

[video=youtube_share;Kq_MBXE7pPk]https://youtu.be/Kq_MBXE7pPk[/video]

e non scritti da lui:

[video=youtube_share;YwHrx0r0t2s]https://youtu.be/YwHrx0r0t2s[/video]


[video=youtube_share;04E24MKU3yU]https://youtu.be/04E24MKU3yU[/video]


----------



## Foglia (16 Giugno 2016)

Posso scrivere anch'io? Dai, al massimo Marietto mi sgrida .

La storia non riguarda i tre musicisti ma un aereo: per il che, l'aereo dei musicisti me lo ha evocato. E un altro artista, un pittore, Roberto Crippa. Il quale negli Anni 50 discuteva di cosa è lo spazio con un certo Lucio Fontana. E amava volare. Volo acrobatico. Faceva parte delle Frecce Tricolori, se la memoria non mi inganna. E per accertarlo basterebbe andare su Google, ma sto scrivendo questa storia di getto e googlando interromperei questa spirale. Di spazio. E di tempo. Mi stacco solo per condividere con voi una immagine. Che linko, non posto. Così staccate un attimo pure voi.....

http://www.farsettiarte.it/it/asta-0162-2/roberto-crippa-spirale.asp

.... e volate 

E per Crippa presto finì il tempo delle spirali e dello spazio. E di sognare su tele senza spazio e senza tempo.

Nel 1963 lavorava sulla materia. E non aveva smesso di volare.

Un primo schianto. Miracolosamente si salvò. Fu un avviso. Riprese a dipingere le spirali.

Era il mercato che rimpiangeva lo spazialismo, o era lui a rimpiangere il volo. Ciò che Fontana aveva squarciato, lui aveva dipinto come volo infinito. Con lo spazio e con il tempo. Eterno perché lo spazio e il tempo stavano non solo davanti a lui, ma davanti al mondo su una tela. E fu così che riprese anche a volare.

1972. O 1973. Davvero non ricordo. La vita gli aveva dato appuntamento sull'aereo.

Ciao Roberto


----------



## marietto (16 Giugno 2016)

*Everyday*

Pubblicata originariamente come lato B di "Peggy Sue", si tratta di una delle canzoni più usate nei soundtrack televisivi, cinematografici e nelle pubblicità, e mostra quanto fosse "avanti" ai suoi tempi Holly. 

[video=youtube_share;ty31QY5ZGHo]https://youtu.be/ty31QY5ZGHo[/video]



James Taylor riarrangiò la canzone qualche anno fa, e, recentemente l'ha riproposta alla casa bianca:


[video=youtube_share;9Wk1BYeHggI]https://youtu.be/9Wk1BYeHggI[/video]


----------



## marietto (16 Giugno 2016)

*Buddy Holly e i Beatles*

Nel 1958 alcuni ragazzi di Liverpool si accalcarono in un piccolo studio  della città. Il complesso si chiamava The Quarry Men e tre di quei  ragazzi sarebbero presto diventati famosi in un gruppo chiamato The  Beatles.Per quella  che diventerà famosa come "la prima registrazione  conosciuta dei Beatles" scelsero un pezzo di un loro idolo, Buddy Holly.

[video=youtube_share;eq9FCBatl3A]https://youtu.be/eq9FCBatl3A[/video]

Fu proprio ai Crickets (grilli) di Buddy Holly che i Beatles si  ispirarono per il loro nome definitivo. Beetles (scarafaggi) poi Lennon  ebbe il colpo di genio del gioco di parole con Beat.

Il 1/1/1962 i Beatles si presentarono a Londra per un'audizione alla  Decca Records. Furono bocciati, perchè "i gruppi con la chitarra stanno  andando fuori moda" (sic). Comunque, tra le canzoni eseguite per il  provino c'era questo pezzo di BH:

[video=youtube_share;t7HthOdTjCo]https://youtu.be/t7HthOdTjCo[/video]


i Beatles finirono per diventare una delle prime bands a scriversi da  sole le canzoni. Nei primi album, comunque, registrarono anche cover di  altri. L'unica cover di Buddy Holly nella loro discografia ufficiale era  inserita in "Beatles for Sale" (1964)

[video=youtube_share;tfollv1111I]https://youtu.be/tfollv1111I[/video]


Nel 1975 Lennon inserì nell'album di covers "Rock'n'Roll" la propria versione di Peggy Sue.

Qui però facciamo un ponte verso il prossimo capitolo con Paul McCartney  (Beatles) e Ron Wood (Rolling Stones) che discutono di arrangiamenti  eseguendo proprio Peggy Sue.

[video=youtube_share;U9kkddJw-1Y]https://youtu.be/U9kkddJw-1Y[/video]


----------



## marietto (16 Giugno 2016)

*Buddy Holly e i Rolling Stones*

Il terzo singolo e primo successo internazionale dei Rolling Stones fu proprio un brano di Buddy Holly

La versione originale, ispirata ad un beat reso celebre dal musicista di colore Bo Diddley

[video=youtube_share;m7iPbqNla6Q]https://youtu.be/m7iPbqNla6Q[/video]


La versione dei Rolling Stones in diretta tv americana

[video=youtube_share;P6RWnGQ3XqQ]https://youtu.be/P6RWnGQ3XqQ[/video]


Keith Richards ebbe a dire: "C'è un po' di Buddy Holly in tutti i musicisti rock. Lui mise un po' di sè nei Beatles e negli Stones, e, attraverso loro, è arrivato a tutti"


----------



## marietto (16 Giugno 2016)

*Un omaggio*

Al di là delle covers, tanti sono gli omaggi a Buddy Holly, sia cinematografici che televisivi oltre che musicali.

Nel 1994, comunque, incisero un brano intitolato "Buddy Holly", girando un video fifties ambientato nel locale di Arnold (Happy Days)

[video=youtube_share;kemivUKb4f4]https://youtu.be/kemivUKb4f4[/video]


----------



## marietto (16 Giugno 2016)

*Heartbeat*

E concludiamo con il brano che ha ispirato il thread, in seguito all'altro thread "batticuore" che ha fatto scattare l'associazione di idee

[video=youtube_share;Urylf4ykn1Q]https://youtu.be/Urylf4ykn1Q[/video]


Questa canzone è anche l'attuale suoneria del mio telefonino.

Perchè in fondo sono un romanticone, e adoro quella chitarra tex-mex che caratterizza la canzone...


----------



## marietto (16 Giugno 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :up::inlove:


----------



## marietto (16 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posso scrivere anch'io? Dai, al massimo Marietto mi sgrida .
> 
> La storia non riguarda i tre musicisti ma un aereo: per il che, l'aereo dei musicisti me lo ha evocato. E un altro artista, un pittore, Roberto Crippa. Il quale negli Anni 50 discuteva di cosa è lo spazio con un certo Lucio Fontana. E amava volare. Volo acrobatico. Faceva parte delle Frecce Tricolori, se la memoria non mi inganna. E per accertarlo basterebbe andare su Google, ma sto scrivendo questa storia di getto e googlando interromperei questa spirale. Di spazio. E di tempo. Mi stacco solo per condividere con voi una immagine. Che linko, non posto. Così staccate un attimo pure voi.....
> 
> ...


No, no, figurati. I thread sono fatti apposta perchè la gente scriva la sua e in qualche modo li "alimenti".

Interessante intervento comunque...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2016)

È  sempre un piacere leggerti :inlove:


----------



## marietto (16 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È  sempre un piacere leggerti :inlove:


Grazie!


----------



## Foglia (17 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> No, no, figurati. I thread sono fatti apposta perchè la gente scriva la sua e in qualche modo li "alimenti".
> 
> Interessante intervento comunque...


Non credo di avere alimentato, al più disturbato. Ma io ho l'animo da troll.... ti toccherà sopportare, allora, di tanto in tanto. Complimenti a te.


----------



## Divì (19 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Commercialmente il suo maggior successo, alla data della sua morte
> 
> [video=youtube_share;bfu_gfPBPWc]https://youtu.be/bfu_gfPBPWc[/video]
> 
> ...


Uno dei miei film preferiti .... grazie. Non sapevo che l'autore fosse morto insieme a Valens. 

Entrambe le canzoni fanno parte della colonna sonora (bellissima) del film.


----------



## marietto (19 Giugno 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Uno dei miei film preferiti .... grazie. Non sapevo che l'autore fosse morto insieme a Valens.
> 
> Entrambe le canzoni fanno parte della colonna sonora (bellissima) del film.


Andai con tre miei amici a vedere questo film. Ce ne innamorammo in due, mentre gli altri due lo odiarono.

L'anno prima era uscito "Ritorno al Futuro", che aveva una trama molto precisa e puntuale, e i due che rimasero delusi trovarono assurdo il viaggio nel tempo della protagonista privo di spiegazioni "tecniche" ".

Per me invece le spiegazioni "tecniche" non c'erano perchè non c'entravano nulla con i temi che il film voleva toccare e lo trovai pieno di poesia.

Anche per me è tra i film preferiti.


----------



## marietto (17 Settembre 2016)

Per chi se ne sta occupando, questo andrebbe spostato in "Musica"


----------

